

OS X Yosemite breaks webkit - arpitagarwal


======
arpitagarwal
I installed the OS X Yosemite update today, and it broke the internet on my
computer! I cannot connect using any natively built software. However, I can
access the internet using Google Chrome on Yosemite! Is this a trick?

~~~
RexRollman
Did you do an in-place update? I've had no such problem with Yosemite but I
always clean install.

